# Lump on face



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Im a little bit worried as my girl Coco has a pink lump on the side of her face I'll try to take a picture later but any ideas?

It looks a little bit like this but smaller, less red and more of a lump then a rash. Sorry its not a very good picture

http://medicineworld.org/images/blogs/8-2007/sapap3-knockout-mouse-18901.jpg


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

I have read that most lumps in mice tend to be abscesses or cancer. if it is red and near the surface like you say it is probably an abscess? has she been in a scrap? I am not an expert though, best to check with a vet if possible.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

its not red, its just a skin coloured lump on her cheek. Im not going to worry too much about it though now as shes eating, drinking, moving about etc and just being normal. Though if her behaviour changes off to the vet she goes


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

hope she's better soon!

squeaks


----------

